# Anyone ridden the Fuji Track Comp?



## Toothpick13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if anyone has or is riding a Fuji Track Comp or Track Pro. Is it a worthy investment. I just started track racing and I'm using ones provided at the track.


----------

